# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Stomaku tepër i ndjeshëm

## blertan

Kam probleme me tretjen e ushqimit, dhe shpesh here kam perzjerje ne stomak (e keni parasysh kur na ze makina se cfare lloj ndjesi eshte?) e pra, shume shpesh per te mos thene gati cdo dite kam kete lloj ndjesie. jam vizituar shume here (kam bere dhe sonden) dhe doktoret me thone qe nuk kam gje, cdo shqetesim eshte emocional. A mund te thoni dicka qe ndoshta keni lexuar nga literatura te ndryshme se cduhet te bej (ose me sakte c'te ha) per te pasur nje stokmak me te shendetshem se ky i imi  :buzeqeshje:  

PS: Une kam nje oreks te hatashem dhe trup te mire. Pra, stomaku nuk me ndikon te organizmi im.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Meqe jemi tek stomaku.

Nje miku im ka gelltitur para 2 ditesh uren e dhembeve padashje ne gjume. A mund t'i sjelle gje shqetesime kjo gje per stomakun apo zorret?

Nese ka ndonje pergjigje nga doktoret e forumit???

----------


## dardajan

> Kam probleme me tretjen e ushqimit, dhe shpesh here kam perzjerje ne stomak (e keni parasysh kur na ze makina se cfare lloj ndjesi eshte?) e pra, shume shpesh per te mos thene gati cdo dite kam kete lloj ndjesie. jam vizituar shume here (kam bere dhe sonden) dhe doktoret me thone qe nuk kam gje, cdo shqetesim eshte emocional. A mund te thoni dicka qe ndoshta keni lexuar nga literatura te ndryshme se cduhet te bej (ose me sakte c'te ha) per te pasur nje stokmak me te shendetshem se ky i imi  
> 
> PS: Une kam nje oreks te hatashem dhe trup te mire. Pra, stomaku nuk me ndikon te organizmi im.


  Nuk  je  shum  i sakt  ne  ate  qe  thua  dhe  ate  qe  kerkon  por  po  mundohem ti  them  nja  dy  gjona

1-Tretsi  me  i  mire  ne  natyre  eshte  uji  dhe  nje uje  i  mir ndihmon  shum  tretjen  dhe  anasjelltas  pra  ne radhe  te  pare  duhet  te  gjesh  me  mjekun  tend  cfar  lloj  uji  te  pish  me  kripra  minerale  apo  pa  kripra  kjo  varet  nga  gjendja  e  veshkes  dhe  organeve  te  tjera  qe  duhet  ti  kontrolloj  mjeku.

Une  per  vete  pi  uje  te  markes  Ferrarrele  sipas  keshilles  se  mjekut  per  disa  probleme  me  kripen  e  potasit,

ndersa  gruaja  ime  duhet te  pije  ate  pa  kripra  minerale  pasi  ben  shpejt  rere  apo  gurza  ne veshke  dmth  edhe  uji  eshte  i  rendesishem  per  stomakun
dhe  nuk  duhet te  pihet  asnjeher  i  ftohte  apo  ne  akull.

Biles  ne  rast  te  helmimit  te  lehte  nga  ushqimi  rekomandohet  te  pish  shum  uje  te  ngrohte   gje  qe  ben  lavazhin  e  stomakut  dhe  tretjen  e  helmeve.

2- Nese  ke  probleme  sentimentale  apo  te  tjera  mundohu  qe  ti  evitosh  duke  i  marrre  problemet  si  kalimtare  dhe  te  zgjidhshme  e  jo  sikur  te  kane rene  hallet  e  botes  ne  koke  pasi  kjo  ndikun  ne  bllokim  e  tretjes  se  ushqimit.

3-  Mos  beje  asnjeher  dush  mbas  ngrenies   por  ler  te  kalojne  te  pakten  2  ore.

4-  Ushimet  mundohu  ti  hash  ngadal  dhe  gjithmon  te  ngrohta   ushqimet  e  ftohta  dhe  te  forta  kerkojne  shum  energji  per  tu  tretur  dhe  te  japin  menjeher  gjendje  gjumi

Nuk  e  di  sa  do  te  vlejne  megjithse  nuk  jam  doktor  me  pelqen  te  ushqehem  mir  pak dhe sakt

----------


## blertan

Keto keshilla me kane dhene edhe me perpara dhe une pothuajse i ndjek me perpikemeri, por ndjesia e te perzjerjes nuk me hiqet

----------


## Gunnar

Une kam vuajtur nga te njejtat shqetesime te stomakut vetem se une nuk kam patur as oreks dhe as nuk mund te haja. per rrjedhoje kam qene shume i dobet. Njesoj si edhe ty edhe mua mjeket me thonin te njejten gje; qe shkaktari i shqetesimeve te mija ishte stresi (me kete me benin me te vertete me stres  :buzeqeshje: )

Nejse kam vuajtur shume vite nga keto shqetesime deri kur nje person tjeter qe kishte te njejtat shqetesime me tha te ekzaminohesha per Helico Bacter Pillori dhe te merrja nje kure per te. Fatkeqesiht ne Shqiperi nuk behej ekzaminimi i kesaj megjithese eshte nje ekzaminim teper i thjeshte (megjithese me duket se keto kohet e fundit kane filluar ta bejne ne nje klinike private). Nga ekzaminimi dola pozitiv dhe pasi bera nje kure per rreth nja 1-1.5 muaj verjta permiresime te ndjeshme pozitive. Qe atehere nuk kam patur me probleme dhe jam bere llupes bile  :buzeqeshje: 
Sa per keto Helicobakteret, jane baktere qe ndodhen ne stomakun e cdo njeriu por kur niveli eshte shume ilarte fillojnedhe shkaktojne porbleme. Mesa mbaj mend para nje viti nje shkencetar australian mori Nobel ne shendetesi per zbulimin dhe kerkimet e bera mbi kete lloj bakteri. Nga ekzaminimi i tij doli qe ne nje pjese te rasteve te shqetesimeve te stomakut qe perkufizoheshin si rezultat stresi nga mjeket arsyeja e vertete ishte ky bakter.

shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar dhe jam i gatshem edhe per me teper informacion nese do te te nevojitet, pasi e di (fatkeqesisht shume mire) cdo te thote te kesh patur shqetesime nga stomaku  :i ngrysur:

----------


## blertan

me me le goje hapur me keto qe the!!!!!!! edhe mua ne fakt me eshte dashur ti mbush mendjen vetes se nuk jam aq e stresuar sa cme thone mjeket- une jam natyre sh. e qeshur dhe pozitive  :buzeqeshje:  (duke lene modestine menjane)  :buzeqeshje:  

po cfare mund te me sugjerosh ndonej gje praktike per te luftuar kete bakter???? une jetoj ne TR. dhe me kete problem kam gati 15 vjet, me pak fjale sikur te mundja ta kisha ne dore do ta grisja stomakun tim  :buzeqeshje: ))
PS: gjate kohes qe kam keto shqetesime behem edhe nervoze...a kane lidhje me njera tjetren?

----------


## pema

pershendetje blertan, nuk di te  te vleresoj se je f apo m  sepse ka pak ndryshim, nqs jeni f eshte mire te beni nje dozim te  ormoneve femerore ( eshte me thjeshte te shkoni e te flisni me nje gjinekollog) aqe me shume nqs keni akne, e dyta ishte mire te benit nje analize te funksionit te veshkave, po te shkruaj pak me te pergjithshmen sepse nuk e di ku ndodheni dhe sa mundesi keni te beni keto analiza,  sidoqofte nqs mund te jem i vlefshem me bej te ditur

----------


## pema

xhuxhumaku, sot eshte data 08/03/06 nqs ai miku yt nuk ka patur probleme  deri sot eshte shume e mundur qe nuk ka probleme ( problemet varen nga dimensionet dhe nga tipi i ures) nqs eshte ne itali thoji te haje polenta, nqs ndodhet ne shqip thoji te haje qull misri  do isha i lumtur te dija se si vajti puna , ciao

----------


## blertan

jam femer dhe jam shume e bukur  :buzeqeshje:  nuk kam pucrra ne fytyre por besoj se jam pak si shume leshatore edhe pse jam bjonde dhe floket nuk i kam shume-shume te trashe

----------


## pema

blertan nqs merr  pillolen, duhet te shikosh se ndoshta eshte ai shkaku, nuk e di sa je i interesuar per problemin , mqs merrem me mjeksi u perpoqa te te ndihmoj nqs e kishe sa per te shkruar ndonje gje interesante atehere nuk di si tete ndihmoj, aah nuk me intereson shume se je e bukur apo jo,  jam i martuar. ciao

----------


## blertan

jo nuk marr asnje lloj ilaci dhe jam shume e interesuar per te gjetur nje zgjidhje ketij problemi

me vjen keq qe nuk t'u duka serioze ne kete ceshtje, ....doja vetem te thoja qe une jam e shendetshme, nuk marr asnje lloj ilaci (pothuajse kurre nuk me dhem koka as nuk me bie gripi) dhe nga keto perzierje te stomakut vuaj qe ne klase te kater fillore, pra qe 9 vjece. harrova te them se mua me kthehet ushqimi perseri ne goje dhe ripertypen. kur me kthehet perseri ushqimi ne goje atehere nuk kam dhimbje dhe perzjerje, keto i kam kur nuk me kthehet ushqimi. mjeket me thone qe duhet te ha shpesh dhe pak, gje qe e respektoj goxha mire. 

te lutem me pyet nese duhet te dish gje tjeter, flm.

PS: e kam bere analizen e veshkave dhe me ka dale sh. e shendoshe

----------


## ChuChu

une e shkruajta dhe dje, por ma fshine se s'me marrin seriozisht (mire e kane nga njera ane). do te te rekomandoja te haje ushqime me fiber, punon dore me nje.

kaq.

----------


## blertan

Ç'fare eshte ushqimi me fiber?

----------


## blertan

Jeta na befason me te rejat e saj!

----------


## ChuChu

*sigh*

nga permendja e ushqimit me fiber u befasove ti?  

molle, pjeshke, broccoli, lakra, karrota, fasule (e shume fasule), whole grain breads, oatmeal.

----------


## blertan

jo jo e citova pa dashje-duhet ta postoja ne nje rubrike tjeter.....

nuk e dija se keto ushqime quheshim me "fiber" thanks per sqarimin

----------


## blertan

jo, po citoja ne nje rubrike tjeter, e dergova ketu padashje

thanks per sqarimin, nuk e dija qe keto ushqime quheshin me fiber

----------


## Gunnar

> me me le goje hapur me keto qe the!!!!!!! edhe mua ne fakt me eshte dashur ti mbush mendjen vetes se nuk jam aq e stresuar sa cme thone mjeket- une jam natyre sh. e qeshur dhe pozitive  (duke lene modestine menjane)  
> 
> po cfare mund te me sugjerosh ndonej gje praktike per te luftuar kete bakter???? une jetoj ne TR. dhe me kete problem kam gati 15 vjet, me pak fjale sikur te mundja ta kisha ne dore do ta grisja stomakun tim ))
> PS: gjate kohes qe kam keto shqetesime behem edhe nervoze...a kane lidhje me njera tjetren?


atehere praktikisht te sugjeroj qe te kryesh ekzaminimin per helicobakter qe si te thashe edhe me pare me duket se ka ca kohe qe kane filluar ta kryejne edhe ne nje klinike private en TR. Fatkeqesisht nuk ja di emrin se e kam degjuar shkarazi po do interesohem (se fatmiresisht kam shume shoqeri doktorrash te rinj) dhe do te te njoftoj sapo ta mesoj.

Me pas mund te marresh kuren perkatese ose po te duash mund te te postoj edhe une kuren qe kam ndjekur vete. 

persa i perket asaj te fundit mesa di une jo vetem ky shqetesim po cdo shqetesim i stomakut ka lidhje te drejteperdrejte me sistemin nervor

Do te ju njoftoj sapo te marr vesh ndonje gje ne lidhje me emrin e klinikes

----------


## blertan

ok, por mund edhe te me thuash kuren qe ke ndjekur ti nese mendon se nuk eshte e demshme per mua edhe pse nuk me ka vizituar mjeku

1. mua edhe me kthehet ushqimi ne goje- dhe kur ndodh kjo nuk me dhemb ose nuk me perzjehet
2. kur me dhemb stomaku nuk me perzjehet dhe anasjelltas

pres ndonje mrekulli se sapo ta kujtoj stomakun me vjen te ulerij  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

mos ke ulcer mi? 
dmth larg qofte.

----------

